# Head Spinning....Help!!!!!!!!!!!!



## bobh33 (Jan 13, 2008)

I see that the HT-SR700's are going for $300.00. I can't even buy a pair a socks without going thru agony so please tell me I will be happy with this system!!! I have a Song Grand Wega 42" DLP with a Wiii System hooked up to it. My current HTIB is a5 year old RCA system with a grand total of 300 watts if that, I believe the # is RTDVD1. I am most interested in watching HD channels & movies in surround sound. The HD channels sound really good now but I know that the movies must sound better with a bigger system. I don't want to blow the windows out of the house but I do want crisp, clear treble & bass while at a fairly mid to low volume. I'm just wondering if the difference will be night & day or not enough that I'm completely miserable!! Thanks for your help!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Hi Bob and welcome to the Shack!

It's hard to say whether you'll be happy with this system or not. I think only you can answer that question. Some of us can toss you an opinion or two though.

The Onkyo systems are fairly popular and if you only have $300 to spend, then this is a good option. At fairly mid to low volumes you should be okay. 

Is there a significant difference in this $300 system and $1000 system? You bet! A very noticeable difference, including the $700.


----------



## bobh33 (Jan 13, 2008)

More questions please!!

1) Do you think an upconvert DVD will make that much difference on my 42" Sony DLP with 1080i/720p?

2) Does the HDMI hookup do both the video & audio. The reason I ask is my current receiver/DVD player does not have HDMI but the TV does. Is it possible to do HDMI from upconvert to TV and the audio from upconvert to receiver?

3) Is Blueray DVD that much better of a picture or does the upconvert do the same on a 1080i TV?
Is the audio that much better on Blueray also?

4) If you buy a better, more powerful sound system, does it make that much difference on HD TV broadcasts or just movies?

Thank you again for all your help!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

1. It should be... if you get the right one.

2. Yes and Yes.

3. Yes... Blu-ray will be better, but there are reports of some upconverting players like the Oppo that are very good. Blu-ray audio will be better if you get a player or receiver that can decode the various formats. It probably won't be night and day difference. Standard DD and DTS are still very good surround formats and satisfy many.

4. Yes... a better and more powerful sound system is going to be better and more powerful for nearly any source, including broadcast TV, which is some cases is high definition.


----------



## Funkmonkey (Jan 13, 2008)

Hey Bob, don't feel bad brother, you are not alone. I got launched into an entire electro-upgrade when my TV died a couple of months ago. Now, I am just starting to get a small handle on the current features, and lingo that surrounds the AV/HT world of today. Take your time, don't get overwhelmed, there are a lot of guys out there who are willing to help you figure it out. Seems like Sonnie here is one, I am new to this forum and I have already noticed that he does a great job of keeping up with current posts. The thing that kills me is that as soon as I am all set up with new gear, there is going to be something new that catches my eye... Oh well, the quest goes on.


----------



## Mitch G (Sep 8, 2006)

My 50" Sony RPTV does an excellent job of upconverting on it's own. So, I'm sure your 42" does as well. Furthermore at that smaller size you probably wouldn't notice as much of a difference anyway.

So, if it were me, I would focus on improving the sound system and continue with whatever DVD player you have for the time being. Then, once you have the sound system at a point where you're happy, you can start looking around at hi-def DVD (i.e. HD-DVD or Blu-Ray) options. Chances are they will be cheaper by then anyway.


Mitch


----------



## bobh33 (Jan 13, 2008)

Thanks everybody!! I am seeing some fantastic prices on Onkyo HTIB's on Accessories4Less. Are these "once in a lifetime" prices especially on the 800 system or do these prices come & go?


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

bobh33 said:


> 1) Do you think an upconvert DVD will make that much difference on my 42" Sony DLP with 1080i/720p?


Yes, but it depends on the player its self there are some that do a goo job and others that do not. See my next answer....



> 3) Is Blueray DVD that much better of a picture or does the upconvert do the same on a 1080i TV?
> Is the audio that much better on Blueray also?


Both the BluRay video and audio are better than an upconverting SD DVD player. BluRay and HD DVD have uncompressaudio as well as 7.1 tru HD and DTS HD audio. These formats are superior to standard Dolby digital and DTS. Upconverting an SD DVD is only filling in the missing lines of video resolution. An SD DVD is still only 480 lines and you can not make it true HD quality no mater how good the player is. 


> 4) If you buy a better, more powerful sound system, does it make that much difference on HD TV broadcasts or just movies?


Digital TV audio sometimes comes with DD5.1 but as the video and audio is compressed you will loose some of the dynamics that a real HD DVD/ BluRay DVD has.
For SD DVD movies this is also true If you expect to rattle the windows and feel it in your chest dont expect a Home theater in a box system to give you good results but for a small room they do the job.


----------



## bobh33 (Jan 13, 2008)

OK, now I will take a step back & breath it all in. I'm leaning towards the HT-SR800 Onkyo HTIB along with a new DVD player. It looks like I can get all of it for $500.00 watching specials, refurbs, etc. Now, for this price, is it possible to put together a component system again watching specials, etc. that sounds that much more better than the HTIB.
Thanks again!!!!!
Bob


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

For $500 your not going to be able to get anything decent. Yes you can do it but The Onkyo HTIB systems are very good for the money. You would be looking at $700 in order to get anything comparable in separates.


----------



## Mitch G (Sep 8, 2006)

Since you're starting with a $500 budget, you're right on track towards spending about $1000.  (Original budgets always seem to end up doubling when done.)
And, for $1000 you can put together a very nice system.

You may also want to check out the htguys podcasts (www.htguys.com). They recently had a few podcasts where they put together good starter systems. 


Mitch


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

Mitch G said:


> Since you're starting with a $500 budget, you're right on track towards spending about $1000.  (Original budgets always seem to end up doubling when done.)
> And, for $1000 you can put together a very nice system.
> 
> You may also want to check out the htguys podcasts (www.htguys.com). They recently had a few podcasts where they put together good starter systems.
> ...


Or, just ask me directly :bigsmile:


----------

